# Super Coronal Mass Ejection



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Gov?t Expert: ?There?s been a giant magnetic explosion on sun? it?s pointed right at us? ? CBC: ?One of biggest possible? solar flares ? NOAA: Coronal mass ejections arrived; Strong G3 level storm to hit Saturday ? TV: Largest nuclear operator in US 

The article is making great big doomsday claims, but we will have to see.
Guess I should put phone in a cardboard box in a galvanized trashcan - just in case


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm sorry but the high school sophomore in me chuckles every time I hear the words 
Super Coronal Mass EjectionAfter I chuckle, I agree with odd, wish I had a large Farraday Cage for my stuff.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Guess it kinda blew right past us.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'm sorry but the high school sophomore in me chuckles every time I hear the words
> Super Coronal Mass EjectionAfter I chuckle, I agree with odd, wish I had a large Farraday Cage for my stuff.


I chuckled when the "large hadron collider" was in the news. I also chuckled when I saw the thread about the Mexican president. I thought it said rubbers.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've been having cell and radio reception issues for a couple days now.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I've been having cell and radio reception issues for a couple days now.


Me too -- primarily texting


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Anybody know what time we should hide under our beds? How long should we stay before it is safe?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

PalmettoTree said:


> Anybody know what time we should hide under our beds? How long should we stay before it is safe?


I have one of those school desks from the 50s. I will hide under it. They will even protect you from nuclear blasts!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

We have one for our grandson. Mom and dad-daddy have gone to the game.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I wrapped Mrs Inor's cat in tinfoil - after petting it backwards for a few minutes of course.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> I wrapped Mrs Inor's cat in tinfoil - after petting it backwards for a few minutes of course.


Tie a balloon to its tail


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Last night at about 11:00 PM MST, a LARGE swath of North Phoenix went completely dark. Even the water treatment facility across the street was off power and they do a pretty good job of keeping it online. Took about 3 hours to get power restored.

The weather? It was PERFECT! No storms, no clouds, no wind, no blowing dust - nothing. And the temps outside were cool enough (mid 80's) that it wasn't from all of the AC's pulling a load on the grid.

So I run through the possibilities in my head and I rule out the traditional stuff, the easy stuff pretty quick. Could have been human error or some central facility failure. But I also wonder about that flare or terrorists or something a little deeper.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"One time my friend and I went in the bathroom and I would stand by the door and go "ooh GAWD!" and my friend would drop an orange or two in the toilet"

Yeah. I kinda wonder about stuff like that too. But, that's why I endure to communicate. See if anybody else's shelter got the sheets.

We have not heard about any effects yet in NM. But we got so much spray it probably bounced off the aluminum and ricochet to Inor cat...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Tie a balloon to its tail


I have never thought of that...but it is BRILLIANT!

When Mrs Slippy asks me what I learned today from my buddies, I've got the answer.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

oddapple said:


> "One time my friend and I went in the bathroom and I would stand by the door and go "ooh GAWD!" and my friend would drop an orange or two in the toilet"...


That does it, I have got to party with the OddApple. ::clapping::


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Not to be the alarmist, but just received a message from direct TV, that the sun has caused problems with their signal, was only without reception for a minute, but thought I would pass it along


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Gov?t Expert: ?There?s been a giant magnetic explosion on sun? it?s pointed right at us? ? CBC: ?One of biggest possible? solar flares ? NOAA: Coronal mass ejections arrived; Strong G3 level storm to hit Saturday ? TV: Largest nuclear operator in US
> 
> The article is making great big doomsday claims, but we will have to see.
> Guess I should put phone in a cardboard box in a galvanized trashcan - just in case


Saturday? I think it missed


----------

